# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  musica made in italy

## diletta

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0jJYA9xaq ... re=related
this is bocca di rosa by fabrizio de andre', one of the greatest italian singer-composer. 
here the lyrics: 
La chiamavano bocca di rosa
metteva l'amore, metteva l'amore.
La chiamavano bocca di rosa,
metteva l'amore sopra ogni cosa.
Appena scesa alla stazione
del paesino di Sant'Ilario
tutti s'accorsero con uno sguardo
che non si trattava di un missionario.
C'

----------


## Lampada

24/7 
Italia    http://www.101.ru/?an=channel&channel=37

----------


## london_uk

great songs, mi piace

----------


## Lampada



----------

